# Orange Vanille (Aussprache)



## 未曾寂寞

Hallo,

Im Duden gibt's jeweils mehrere Lautschrite von Orange und Vanille. Welche variante spricht man öfter aus?
[vaˈnɪljə] [vaˈnɪlə]  [oˈrãːʒə] [oˈrãːʃ] [oˈraŋʒə] [oˈraŋʃ]    ich denke,wenn man die beide Worte als Adj und Nomen ausspricht,ist die Aussprache unterschiedlich,oder?

Gruß


----------



## Kajjo

Vanille [vaˈnɪljə] -- ist die einzige Variante, die ich persönlich als standardsprachlich empfinde und die auch bei Tagesschau und anderen "offiziellen" Gelegenheiten verwendet wird. Diese Variante wird auch weit überwiegend gesprochen. Für Nicht-Muttersprachler ist es die klare, eindeutige Empfehlung.

Dagegen klingt [vaˈnɪlə] für mich nach Unterschicht-Aussprache. Einfach buchstabengetreu wie ein deutsches Wort, brrr... ne, das klingt schrecklich und ich höre es zumindest in Norddeutschland auch fast nur von eher bildungsfernen Sprechern analog zu "Mallorca" als [Mal-lorca] mit dem gleichen Blöd-LL. Dies mag regional jedoch verschieden sein. Wenn der Duden diese Variante wirklich aufführt, zeigt es, dass er immer mehr deskriptiv statt normativ wird und die Sprache nicht mehr wirklich hütet. Traurige Tendenz.

Die Farbe "orange" wird standardsprachlich [oˈraŋʃ] gesprochen und dies ist auch die klare Empfehlung für Nicht-Muttersprachler, da man damit auf keinen Fall negativ auffällt. Dies ist auch die weit überwiegende Aussprache, vor allem auch bei quasi allen Kindern. Manche Erwachsene versuchen mit [oˈrãːʃ] irgendwie gebildeter zu klingen, möglicherweise ist dies auch eine regionale Variante, aber doch eher weniger verbreitet.

Die Frucht "Orange" wird üblicherweise [oˈraŋʒə] gesprochen. Für [oˈrãːʒə] gilt das gleiche wie zuvor, seltener und möglicherweise regional.


----------



## 未曾寂寞

Kajjo said:


> Vanille [vaˈnɪljə] -- ist die einzige Variante, die ich persönlich als standardsprachlich empfinde und die auch bei Tagesschau und anderen "offiziellen" Gelegenheiten verwendet wird. Diese Variante wird auch weit überwiegend gesprochen. Für Nicht-Muttersprachler ist es die klare, eindeutige Empfehlung.
> 
> Dagegen klingt [vaˈnɪlə] für mich nach Unterschicht-Aussprache. Einfach buchstabengetreu wie ein deutsches Wort, brrr... ne, das klingt schrecklich und ich höre es zumindest in Norddeutschland auch fast nur von eher bildungsfernen Sprechern analog zu "Mallorca" als [Mal-lorca] mit dem gleichen Blöd-LL. Dies mag regional jedoch verschieden sein. Wenn der Duden diese Variante wirklich aufführt, zeigt es, dass er immer mehr deskriptiv statt normativ wird und die Sprache nicht mehr wirklich hütet. Traurige Tendenz.
> 
> Die Farbe "orange" wird standardsprachlich [oˈraŋʃ] gesprochen und dies ist auch die klare Empfehlung für Nicht-Muttersprachler, da man damit auf keinen Fall negativ auffällt. Dies ist auch die weit überwiegende Aussprache, vor allem auch bei quasi allen Kindern. Manche Erwachsene versuchen mit [oˈrãːʃ] irgendwie gebildeter zu klingen, möglicherweise ist dies auch eine regionale Variante, aber doch eher weniger verbreitet.
> 
> Die Frucht "Orange" wird üblicherweise [oˈraŋʒə] gesprochen. Für [oˈrãːʒə] gilt das gleiche wie zuvor, seltener und möglicherweise regional.


ganz deutlich! Vielen Dank noch mal für Ihre Mühe!


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Dagegen klingt [vaˈnɪlə] für mich nach Unterschicht-Aussprache. Einfach buchstabengetreu wie ein deutsches Wort, brrr... ne, das klingt schrecklich und ich höre es zumindest in Norddeutschland auch fast nur von eher bildungsfernen Sprechern analog zu "Mallorca" als [Mal-lorca] mit dem gleichen Blöd-LL. Dies mag regional jedoch verschieden sein. Wenn der Duden diese Variante wirklich aufführt, zeigt es, dass er immer mehr deskriptiv statt normativ wird und die Sprache nicht mehr wirklich hütet. Traurige Tendenz.



Mit Verlaub, das ist ziemlicher Unfug. Viele französische Wörter haben sich in der Aussprache deutschen Regeln angespaßt, z.B. wird ein stummes E am Ende im Deutschen immer als Schwa gesprochen, das letzte T in Appetit wird gesprochen, etc. "Mallorca" andererseits ist ein Eigenname.

Den Einwand mit der Buchstabentreue versteh ich nicht. Wieso wird dann überhaupt das L und der Schwa gesprochen? [vaˈnɪlə] ist nichtgetreuer als [vaˈnɪljə].  Wer es nah am Original mag sollte "Vanij" sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

@frank: Was genau bitte ist deiner Meinung nach Unfug? Dass "Vanille" üblicherweise [vaˈnɪljə] ausgesprochen wird, ja wohl kaum. Oder widersprichst du dem ernsthaft? Nun lass uns bitte hier nicht den Fragesteller verwirren. [vaˈnɪljə] ist die empfehlenswerte Aussprache.

Natürlich ist es unstrittig, dass Lehnwörter oder auch fremdsprachige Eigennamen im Deutschen oftmals anders ausgesprochen werden als in der Herkunftssprache. So ist das eben, wenn Wörter adoptiert werden und daran finden wir beide gewiss nichts schlimmes. Mein Punkt war nur, dass es für die allermeisten älteren Lehnwörter eine vorwiegende Aussprache gibt, z.B. eben [vaˈnɪljə] im Falle von Vanille oder [ma 'jor ka] für Mallorca.

Findest du wirklich "[vaˈnɪlə]" wirklich auch nur ansatzweise akzeptabel? Falls ja, muss das ein Regionalismus sein, denn in Norddeutschland ist [vaˈnɪlə] ähnliche satirisch wie "Malle für alle" in Anspielung auf die bildungsferne Aussprache von Mallorca. Solche Sprüche bilden sich ja nicht ohne Grund. Möglicherweise ist es nicht politisch-korrekt, dies so klar auszusprechen, aber wir betreiben hier ja auch keine Politik, sondern reden Tacheles über sprachliche Register.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Findest du wirklich "[vaˈnɪlə]" wirklich auch nur ansatzweise akzeptabel? Falls ja, muss das ein Regionalismus sein, denn in Norddeutschland ist [vaˈnɪlə] ähnliche satirisch wie "Malle für alle" in Anspielung auf die bildungsferne Aussprache von Mallorca. Solche Sprüche bilden sich ja nicht ohne Grund. Klar ist das alles nicht sonderlich politisch-korrekt, es klar auszusprechen, aber wir betrieben hier ja auch keine Politik, sondern reden Tacheles über sprachliche Register.



Durchaus. Ich höre beides regelmäßig und würde über keines der beiden die Stirn runzeln.

Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Süddeutschen sagen. Könnte gut sein, dass es ein Nord-Süd-Gefälle gibt.


----------



## Resa Reader

Frank78 said:


> Ich höre beides regelmäßig und würde über keines der beiden die Stirn runzeln.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Süddeutschen sagen. Könnte gut sein das es ein Nord-Süd-Gefälle gibt.



Ich melde mich hier mal kurz als Vertreterin der "süddeutschen Fraktion". Die Aussprache [vaˈnɪljə] hört man im südlichen Bayern kaum. Wenn ich Eis kaufe, bestelle ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken "Schoko und Vanille [vaˈnɪ*lə*]". Dabei rechne ich mich nicht unbedingt zu den "bildungsfernen Schichten" .... ;-)) "Ma*ll*orca" würde ich immer richtig aussprechen. Da zucke ich bei der Aussprache mit [l] auch zusammen.

Habe gerade im *Brockhaus* nachgeschaut. Dort sind auch beide Varianten angegeben und zwar so:  *[vaˈnɪl(j)ə].*


----------



## Kajjo

@Resa: Dann ist das wieder mal eine stark regionale Sache... Natürlich will ich hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber ich schaudere jedesmal und die reine Empirik bestätigt in Norddeutschland definitiv mein Empfinden der Korrelation mit der Bildung. "Mal_lor-ca" und "Va-nil-le" gehen hier Hand in Hand. Va-nil-le, aber nicht Mal-lor-ca?! Muss man nicht verstehen. Ist wohl aber so.


----------



## berndf

Frequent variants for representing the nasal vowel in "Orange" are also [ɔŋ] and [ɔ̃]. In my experience (which is entirely Western), I would even say those are the most frequent variants.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Frequent variants for representing the nasal vowel in "Orange" are also [ɔŋ] and [ɔ̃]. In my experience (which is entirely Western), I would even say those are the most frequent variants.


Do you refer to the colour or to the fruit? I suppose: to the fruit. According to Kajjo (#2) there seems to be a difference.


----------



## Hutschi

I do not know why, but I use occasionally both Vanille [vaˈnɪ*lə*] and *[vaˈnɪl(j)ə].*
So I am oscillating between "Unterschicht" and "not Unterschicht" according to Kajjos grouping. 

I live in Dresden (Saxony) but was born in Steinach (Thuringia) and grew up in Haselbach (Thuringia) where I first learned "itzgründisch" dialect.
*
*


----------



## perpend

If I wrote what I heard in Bavaria, with English phonetics: Oh ranch vanni.

For what it's worth. I don't think orange and vanilla pair well together.


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi, perpend: Thanks for your input. Of course, I focus on standard pronunciation, not on dialectal variants. In dialect, almost everything is possible. I just want to give the thread opener a helpful answer with regards to typical and harmless standard pronunciation understood everywhere.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem ist, dass beide Varianten Standard sind.  [vaˈnɪlə] ist laut Duden eine Nebenform ("auch") - aber Standard.

Die Verbreitung kann aber vom zugrundeliegenden Dialekt der Umgangssprache (die selbst ja kein Dialekt im engeren Sinne ist, im weiteren Sinne ist auch die Standardsprache ein Dialekt) abhängen.

Ich sehe keinen Grund, "strenger" zu sein als der Duden.

(Ich habe es nochmal deutsch eingefügt, weil die Originalfrage deutsch gestellt war.)



Hi, the problem is that I do not speak dialect. However the standard may be influenced by dialect or by current language rules.
This is especially the case when the word is a foreign word (Fremdwort).
Duden gives both variants as standard. This may be important for your understanding.

[vaˈnɪlə] is defined as Nebenform (second form) (Duden say "auch")

If Duden accepts both forms as standard in the current language I do not have any reasons not to accept one of them.

I never said that my form is dialect. But the distribution of the standard forms may be influenced by dialect.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Do you refer to the colour or to the fruit? I suppose: to the fruit. According to Kajjo (#2) there seems to be a difference.


M.E. unterscheiden sich die Aussprachen nur in Bezug auf das finale -e, d.h. ob das Wort zwei- oder dreisilbig ausgesprochen wird. Kajjo behaupte, so wie ich ihn verstanden habe auch nichts anderes.

Womit ich aber absolut nicht übereinstimme, ist mit der Charakterisierung von der Aussprache [-aŋ-] als "standard" oder "üblich". Ich würde sie als standardsprachlich "akzeptabel" bezeichnen aber gleichzeitig deutlich als regionalsprachlich. Ich würde sie persönlich nur dann wählen, wenn ich versuchte mit einem besonders breiten norddeutschen Akzent zu sprechen. Wenn ich eine möglichst neutrale Aussprache ohne merkliche Regionalismen und ohne merklichen Soziolekt versuchen sollte, würde ich eine Realisierung in der Mitte zwischen den von mir beschriebenen wählen, d.h. [ɔ] im Anlaut unnasaliert, im weiteren Verlauf nasalierened und im Auslaut ein schwaches [ŋ].


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> M.E. unterscheiden sich die Aussprachen nur in Bezug auf das finale -e, d.h. ob das Wort zwei- oder dreisilbig ausgesprochen wird. Kajjo behaupte, so wie ich ihn verstanden habe auch nichts anderes.


Eigentlich sagt Kajjo unter #2 - wenn ich mich nicht irre - dass, abgesehen vom finalen vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen -e, der letzte Konsonant beim Adjektiv -sch- und beim Substantiv eher wie französich j lauten sollte. Also stimmlos vs. stimmhaft.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Eigentlich sagt Kajjo unter #2 - wenn ich mich nicht irre - dass, abgesehen vom finalen vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen -e, der letzte Konsonant beim Adjektiv -sch- und beim Substantiv eher wie französich j lauten sollte. Also stimmlos vs. stimmhaft.


Ja klar, das ist doch dasselbe. Wenn das _-e_ stumm ist, wird was [ʒ] zwangsläufig stimmlos. Das ist doch eine ganz elementare und universelle phonologische Regel im Deutschen.


----------



## DerFrosch

Kajjo said:


> Die Frucht "Orange" wird üblicherweise [oˈraŋʒə] gesprochen. Für [oˈrãːʒə] gilt das gleiche wie zuvor, seltener und möglicherweise regional.



Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen verwirrt. Ich habe immer gedacht, [oˈrãːʒə] sei die meistgebrauchte Aussprache. Sie wird im Duden, DWDS und im deutschen Wiktionary als die empfohlene Variante angegeben. Ist [oˈraŋʒə] wirklich üblicher?

berndf: Wie schreibst du deine „neutrale Aussprache" mit IPA-Zeichen? [ɔˈrãːŋʒə]?


----------



## berndf

DerFrosch said:


> berndf: Wie schreibst du deine neutrale Aussprache mit IPA-Zeichen? [ɔˈrãːŋʒə]?


Vielleicht so: [o'ʁɔɔ̃ŋ.ʒə]. Dabei soll [ɔɔ̃] einen gleitenden Übergang und nicht zwei separate Phone repräsentieren.


----------



## DerFrosch

Nur aus Neugier: Sagen diejenigen, die _Orange _als [oˈraŋʒə] aussprechen, auch [araŋ'ʒiːʀən] für _arrangieren_?


----------



## berndf

DerFrosch said:


> Nur aus Neugier: Sagen diejenigen, die _Orange _als [oˈraŋʒə] aussprechen, auch [araŋ'ʒiːʀən] für _arrangieren_?


Ich würde meinen an beiden Aussprachen den Norddeutschen erkennen zu können. Aber bei _arrangieren_ bin ich mir etwas weniger sicher.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ja klar, das ist doch dasselbe. Wenn das _-e_ stumm ist, wird was [ʒ] zwangsläufig stimmlos. Das ist doch eine ganz elementare und universelle phonologische Regel im Deutschen.


Ist das der Grund, warum Deutsche den französischen Namen Georges als _Schorsch _aussprechen? Sollte aber zumindest das erste G nicht stimmhaft lauten?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ist das der Grund, warum Deutsche den französischen Namen Georges als _Schorsch _aussprechen? Sollte aber zumindest das erste G nicht stimmhaft lauten?


Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt. Insbesondere, da diese Aussprache auch in Dialekten vorkommt, die mit [ʒ] initial oder intervokalisch keine Probleme haben. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es an den Importwegen liegt und dass der die Aussprache aus oberdeutschen Dialekten stammt.


----------



## Kajjo

DerFrosch said:


> Nur aus Neugier: Sagen diejenigen, die _Orange _als [oˈraŋʒə] aussprechen, auch [araŋ'ʒiːʀən] für _arrangieren_?


Ja.

Aussprache laut Duden:

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/arrangieren
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/rangieren 

Die erste Aussprachevariante von "rangieren" empfinde ich als normal.


----------



## Hutschi

↑
Kajjo schrieb:
"Die Farbe 'orange' wird standardsprachlich [oˈraŋʃ] gesprochen und dies ist auch die klare Empfehlung für Nicht-Muttersprachler, da man damit auf keinen Fall negativ auffällt. Dies ist auch die weit überwiegende Aussprache, vor allem auch bei quasi allen Kindern. Manche Erwachsene versuchen mit [oˈrãːʃ] irgendwie gebildeter zu klingen, möglicherweise ist dies auch eine regionale Variante, aber doch eher weniger verbreitet."

Ich glaube, das ist nicht allgemeingültig.
Es stimmt, wenn die Farbe so verwendet wird: "Die Tür ist orange." Aber "die orange Tür" - hier wird das Schluss-"e" ganz bestimmt gesprochen oder durch "ene" (orangene) ersetzt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es stimmt, wenn die Farbe so verwendet wird: "Die Tür ist orange." Aber "die orange Tür" - hier wird das Schluss-"e" ganz bestimmt gesprochen


Ja, danke, da hast du recht. Ich hatte nicht an solche Situationen gedacht!

_Das T-Shirt ist orange. _ohne -e
_Das orange T-Shirt. _mit -e



> oder durch "ene" (orangene) ersetzt.


Das ist kein Standarddeutsch. Das Adjektiv "orange" ist nicht auf diese Art flektierbar.


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt. Das habe ich übersehen.
Laut Duden ist Standarddeutsch:
ein orange Kleid
oder
ein oranges Kleid.

("Orangenes" ist offensichtlich dann verbereitete regionale Umgangssprache, "oranges" habe ich selten gehört, obzwar es laut Duden zum Standard gehört.)
(Der Duden gibt zwar eine Flexion an, sie scheint aber selten zu sein.)


----------



## Kajjo

Es heißt normalerweise schon "ein oranges Kleid" -- "Ein orange Kleid" klingt für mich regelrecht falsch, "ein rosa Kleid" dagegen ganz normal.

Die Formen mit "orangene..." empfinde ich als bestenfalls stark umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Kajjo

Der Duden hat übrigens Aussprachevorschläge und die letzten beiden treffe das, was ich für richtig halte:

[oˈraŋʒə] 
[oˈraŋʃ] 

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/orange

Die ersten beiden Vorschläge sind die ebenfalls erlaubten nasalen Varianten, die zumindest in Norddeutschland unüblich sind. In welcher Gegend sind die denn verbreitet?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Formen mit "orangene..." empfinde ich als bestenfalls stark umgangssprachlich.


Dem stimme ich zu.


Kajjo said:


> Das Adjektiv "orange" ist nicht flektierbar.


Doch ist es.
_Das orange Kleid
Des orange*n* Keides
Dem orange*n* Kleid
Das orange Kleid

Die orange*n* Kleider
Der orange*n* Kleider
Den orange*n* Kleidern
Die orange*n* Kleider_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Der Duden hat übrigens Aussprachevorschläge und die letzten beiden treffe das, was ich für richtig halte:
> 
> [oˈraŋʒə]
> [oˈraŋʃ]


Die Aussprachen sind aber eindeutig regional konnotiert. Mir macht das nichts aus, ich behaupte ja immer, dass es auch regionale Varianten innerhalb des Standards gibt; normalerweise bist Du es doch, der so etwas nicht mag.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe in der genannten Duden-Aussprache [oˈraŋʃ] keinerlei Regionalismus, sondern die typische hochdeutsche Aussprache. Genau so hört man es von Nachrichtensprechern. Die nasale Variante gilt wohl aber auch als standardsprachlich.

Bezüglich der von dir genannten Flektionsformen von "orange" stimme ich absolut zu. So verwende ich das auch. Seltsam, dass der Duden so etwas wie "ein orange Kleid" überhaupt vorschlägt. Klingt völlig schief für mich.

_



			Des orange*n* Keides
Dem orange*n* Kleid
Die orange*n* Kleider
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Hutschi

_ct 16/2015_
_Hier habe ich das Beispiel "oranges Rauschen" gefunden. Das funktioniert nur mit "s" ._


----------



## Kajjo

@Hutschi: Ist ja unstrittig. Natürlich gehört das so.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe in der genannten Duden-Aussprache [oˈraŋʃ] keinerlei Regionalismus, sondern die typische hochdeutsche Aussprache. Genau so hört man es von Nachrichtensprechern. Die nasale Variante gilt wohl aber auch als standardsprachlich.


Sagen wir mal so, wenn ich so richtig breiten Hamburger Akzent versuchen sollte, dann und nur dann würde ich [oˈraŋʒə] sagen. Die Mitglieder meiner Familie, die das sagen haben alle einen recht kräftigen norddeutschen Akzent und nie südlich der Benrather Linie gelebt.

Der Duden kennzeichnet die von Dir präferierte Aussprache mit "auch", was im der üblichen Sprechweise auf eine Nebenform hinweist. Es fehlt aber in der Tat eine regionale Kennzeichnung. Im Moment kann ich Dir nur meine eigene Erfahrung anbieten.


Kajjo said:


> Seltsam, dass der Duden so etwas wie "ein orange Kleid" überhaupt vorschlägt. Klingt völlig schief für mich.


Für mich auch.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> kräftigen norddeutschen Akzent


Hm, ich schätze meinen Akzent als recht schwach ein und höre hier auch so gut wie nie die nasale Variante.



> Der Duden kennzeichnet die von Dir präferierte Aussprache mit "auch", was im der üblichen Sprechweise auf eine Nebenform hinweist. Es fehlt aber in der Tat eine regionale Kennzeichnung.


Wie gesagt, ich höre es im gesamten norddeutschen Raum weit überwiegend so. Die nasale Variante ist aber natürlich bekannt und ich habe sie ja auch in #1 schon erwähnt. Wahrscheinlich koexistieren hier wirklich mehrere Varianten mit regionaler Präferenz.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wie gesagt, ich höre es im gesamten norddeutschen Raum weit überwiegend so.


Das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Darum nehme ich es auch als Regionalismus wahr.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Darum nehme ich es auch als Regionalismus wahr.


Nun korrelieren norddeutsch und hochsprachlich ja recht gut, während man das von stark dialektalen Bereichen nicht sagen kann... zumal man dort schwer abgrenzen kann zwischen hochsprachlich-regionaler Variante und dialektalem Einfluss. Ich nehme es daher einfach als standardsprachlich wahr und erkläre mir die nasale Variante als gewissermaßen frankophil. Dies würde ja zu einer süddeutschen Verbreitung passen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nun korrelieren norddeutsch und hochsprachlich ja recht gut,


Oje, das ist eine gewagte Behauptung. Historischen ist modernes Standarddeutsch aus der obersächsischen Kanzleisprache hervorgegangen und hat sich dann mit anderen Einflüssen vermischt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Oje, das ist eine gewagte Behauptung. Historischen ist modernes Standarddeutsch aus der obersächsischen Kanzleisprache hervorgegangen und hat sich dann mit anderen Einflüssen vermischt.


Verstehe das bitte nicht historisch, sondern rein empirisch und zeitgenössisch, z.B. in bezug auf die Frage "Wie stark ähneln sich die aktuell gesprochenen Vokale, Konsonanten und Betonungen zwischen Norddeutsch und Hochsprache?", insbesondere im Vergleich standardisierter Duden-Aussprache zu normaler Alltagsaussprache.

Wenn man Vokale vergleicht zwischen Hochsprache und Regionalsprache, dann weichen sächsische, schwäbische, bayrische, teils auch Berliner Akzente sehr oft deutlich ab, ebenso bei vielen Konsonanten (d/t, g/k, b/p, ch>sch/k, st, sp; Berliner g>j, ich>ick). Oder wenn es um die Anzahl verschluckter Silben oder Ersatzwörter (das > datt) geht oder um Grammatikfehler (mir/mich, "tät ich doch nicht tun"), so kann man meines Erachtens schon mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass z.B. das zeitgenössische Hamburgisch oder Hannoveranisch sehr viel näher an der Standardsprache liegen als schwäbische, sächsische oder bayrische Akzente, selbst wenn diese Sprecher versuchen, hochsprachlich zu sprechen, also nicht absichtlich Dialekt.

Auch Norddeutsche haben eine gewisse Sprachfärbung, aber die allerwenigsten sprechen deutlichen Akzent oder Dialekt (Plattdeutsch, Missingsch). Die Summe aller Abweichungen ist drastisch geringer. Hamburger und Hannoveraner sprechen relativ nah an der Hochsprache, man kann Aussprachefehler finden, aber man muss sie suchen.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Verstehe das bitte nicht historisch, sondern rein empirisch und zeitgenössisch, z.B. in bezug auf die Frage "Wie stark ähneln sich die aktuell gesprochenen Vokale, Konsonanten und Betonungen zwischen Norddeutsch und Hochsprache?", insbesondere im Vergleich standardisierter Duden-Aussprache zu normaler Alltagsaussprache.
> 
> Wenn man Vokale vergleicht zwischen Hochsprache und Regionalsprache, dann weichen sächsische, schwäbische, bayrische, teils auch Berliner Akzente sehr oft deutlich ab, ebenso bei vielen Konsonanten (d/t, g/k, b/p, ch>sch/k, st, sp; Berliner g>j, ich>ick). Oder wenn es um die Anzahl verschluckter Silben oder Ersatzwörter (das > datt) geht oder um Grammatikfehler (mir/mich, "tät ich doch nicht tun"), so kann man meines Erachtens schon mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass z.B. das zeitgenössische Hamburgisch oder Hannoveranisch sehr viel näher an der Standardsprache liegen als schwäbische, sächsische oder bayrische Akzente, selbst wenn diese Sprecher versuchen, hochsprachlich zu sprechen, also nicht absichtlich Dialekt.
> 
> Auch Norddeutsche haben eine gewisse Sprachfärbung, aber die allerwenigsten sprechen deutlichen Akzent oder Dialekt (Plattdeutsch, Missingsch). Die Summe aller Abweichungen ist drastisch geringer. Hamburger und Hannoveraner sprechen relativ nah an der Hochsprache, man kann Aussprachefehler finden, aber man muss sie suchen.



Also einen Hamburger Akzent hört man doch 3 km gegen den Wind, nicht nur St- + Sp-, sondern auch dieser "drawl" der Vokale. 

Hannoveraner vokalisieren das R zu sehr, als dass es noch als Hochdeutsch durchgehen würde.

Von Grammtikfehlern würde ich in der mündlichen Sprache sowieso nicht sprechen, wer sagt denn was richtig und falsch ist? Ein Wunder, dass das Deutsche ohne Duden Jahrtausende überlebt hat.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Also einen Hamburger Akzent hört man doch 3 km gegen den Wind


Dann kennst du das heutige Hamburgisch nur aus schlecht gemachten Parodien.Breit wie direkt von der Werft, oder wie? Sicher, dass du das nicht mit Missingsch verwechselst?!



> nicht nur St- + Sp-


So gut wie kein Hamburger "stolpert noch über den spitzen Stein". Das ist schlichtweg eine unqualifizierte und unhaltbare Behauptung. So etwas nützt keiner konstruktiven Diskussion.



> sondern auch dieser "drawl" der Vokale.


Dito. Wir reden nicht von Nordfriesisch oder so...



> Hannoveraner vokalisieren das R zu sehr, als dass es noch als Hochdeutsch durchgehen würde.


Ja, manche Hannoveraner machen einige -r- zu einem Diphthong. Das ist eine merkliche Abweichung, wenngleich harmlos im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Akzenten.

Mal ehrlich: Der ABSTAND zwischen der Aussprache von Vokalen und Konsonanten im Großraum Hamburg ist geringer als in quasi allen anderen Regionalsprachen. Es geht hier doch nicht darum zu beweisen, dass JEDE Region NICHT zu 100% perfekt Standard spricht, sondern um eine seriöse, relative Quantifizierung, wie weit eine Färbung, ein Akzent, ein Dialekt von der Standardsprache entfernt ist.

Vergleiche da doch mal ehrlich und nüchtern Berlinerisch, Fränkisch, Schwäbisch oder Sächsisch mit der Standardsprache. Da muss man doch gar nicht weiter diskutieren. Es wird langsam albern.

In vielen Akzenten sind fast alle wesentlichen Konsonanten stark abweichend. ich > isch, ick. p/b, k/g, t/d und so weiter und so fort. Viele Akzente versteht man nicht einmal auf Anhieb -- und du diskutierst ernsthaft darüber, ob im Hamburgischen _einige wenige _harmlose Abweichungen von der Standardlautung zu hören sind? Ja, sind sie. Logisch. Wahrscheinlich spricht niemand perfekte Standardlautung. Aber man kann nahe dran sein oder meilenweit entfernt. Das wirst du doch wohl auch zugeben müssen.

Viele Dialektsprecher ahnen nicht einmal, wie es richtig ausgesprochen wird und unterstellen daher anderen eine Färbung, wo oftmals gar keine ist -- alles schon erlebt. Da muss "fahren" angeblich mit deutlicher Schlusssilbe gesprochen werden oder "ewig" mit [-g] statt [-ch] und so weiter und so fort. Hauptsache, man kann sich einreden, "Fast"-Hochsprachler sind halt doch nicht perfekt. Glückwunsch, sind sie nicht.



> Von Grammtikfehlern würde ich in der mündlichen Sprache sowieso nicht sprechen, wer sagt denn was richtig und falsch ist? Ein Wunder, dass das Deutsche ohne Duden Jahrtausende überlebt hat.


Mit Verlaub, so ein Quatsch aber auch. Natürlich kann man Grammatik- und Wortwahlfehler ebenso in gesprochener wie geschriebener Sprache machen. Wie viele Nicht-Muttersprachler egal welcher Sprache haben gerade deswegen Verständigungsschwierigkeiten? Wie peinlich sind Grammatik- und Satzbaufehler in Vorträgen? Doch wohl nicht, weil das alles eigentlich völlig egal ist. Sprachbeherrschung ist ein ganz wesentlicher Aspekt von Bildung und Kultur.

Es geht hier auch nicht um Perfektion oder so. Jeder macht Fehler. Jeder einzelne hat seine "Lieblingsfehler", die er immer wieder begeht, jede Region ihre typischen Fehler und so weiter. Damit kann man leben, aber die deutsche Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind nun mal klar definiert. Wir beantworten hier doch ununterbrochen fragen basierend auf hochsprachlicher Definition.


----------



## Hutschi

Es sind nur eben nicht alles Fehler.
Schriftsprache und mündliche Sprache unterscheiden sich. Aussprachevariantenj sind akzeptiert auch in der Fachsprache.
Hochdeutsch hat mehrere Bedeutungen. Als ich Kind war, hat meine Mutter immer gesagt: "Sprich richtig", wenn ich Endsilben "verschluckt" habe.
Wegen Dialekthintergrundes habe ich Standarddeutsch hauptsächlich aus Büchern gelernt, dabei sicher einiges "Hyperkorrekt".
Akzente hört man heraus. 
In norddeutscher Aussprache wird gereimt "wahr - da".
Für mich reimt sich das nicht bei meiner eigenen Aussprache.
Sprachbeherrschung bedeutet nicht Robotersprache ohne Akzent.
Bei Orange haben wir gesehen, dass die Aussprache von der Bedeutung abhängt, dass es aber - ebenso wie bei Vanille - Varianten gibt, die alle der Standardsprache angehören.
Hochdeutsch aber ist mehr und umfangreicher als Standardsprache.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Wenn das _-e_ stumm ist, wird was [ʒ] zwangsläufig stimmlos. Das ist doch eine ganz elementare und universelle phonologische Regel im Deutschen.


Mit Verlaub, wieviele Wörter enden im Deutschen mit demselben Laut wie 'Orange/orange' (j/sch)? Kannst Du bitte einige Beispiele zitieren , bei denen die ''universelle phonologische Regel'' angewandt werden muss? Oder meinst Du die allgemeine Regel für 'plosive consonants' , wonach z.B. das G in 'Krug' wie K ausgesprochen werden muss? Mir scheint j/sch anders zu sein (no plosive sound/kein Verschlusslaut).
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Regel trifft praktisch in allen Endsilben, die auf Konsonanten enden, zu.
Vergleiche https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final-obstruent_devoicing (Final-obstruent devoicing)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auslautverhärtung (Auslautverhärtung)

Interessant der Vergleich: "devoicing" - "Verhärtung".

In unserem Fall ist es eher Stimmlosmachung als Verhärtung, wird aber, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, auch als "Verhärtung" bezeichnet.

Duden: Auslautverhärtung ist 





> Verwandlung eines stimmhaften auslautenden Konsonanten in einen stimmlosen


 http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Auslautverhaertung

(Das ist sicher eine - für deutsch - etwas vereinfachte Definition, sie trifft aber unseren Fall sehr gut.)


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Regel trifft praktisch in allen Endsilben, die auf Konsonanten enden, zu.


Eine kleine Präzisierung: Nur auf Obstruenten (Plosive und Frikative), nicht auf alle Konsonanten, wobei des _r_, wie üblich, eine Sonderstellung einnimmt. Viel übrig bleibt dann aber nicht: nur _l, m,n _und_ ŋ_.


Hutschi said:


> In unserem Fall ist es eher Stimmlosmachung als Verhärtung, wird aber, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, auch als "Verhärtung" bezeichnet.


Im Deutschen werden die Begriffspaare _hart-weich_ und _stimmlos-stimmhaft _oft synonym verwandt. Inwieweit das sinnvoll und richtig ist, kann man ausgiebig streiten. Gerade bei Plosiven ist die Bezeichnung _hart-weich _vielleicht sogar passender, da_ weiche _Plosive im Deutschen kaum jemals stimmhaft gesprochen werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist klar. Nur auf solche, wo es den entsprechenden Unterschied gibt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ist klar. Nur auf solche, wo es den entsprechenden Unterschied gibt.


Es gibt schon stimmlose Nasale und Laterale, z.B. bei dem berühmten _Eyjafjallajöku*ll*_. Nur eben nicht im Deutschen (genauer gesagt nicht _mehr_).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Verstehe das bitte nicht historisch, sondern rein empirisch und zeitgenössisch, z.B. in bezug auf die Frage "Wie stark ähneln sich die aktuell gesprochenen Vokale, Konsonanten und Betonungen zwischen Norddeutsch und Hochsprache?", insbesondere im Vergleich standardisierter Duden-Aussprache zu normaler Alltagsaussprache.
> 
> Wenn man Vokale vergleicht zwischen Hochsprache und Regionalsprache, dann weichen sächsische, schwäbische, bayrische, teils auch Berliner Akzente sehr oft deutlich ab, ebenso bei vielen Konsonanten (d/t, g/k, b/p, ch>sch/k, st, sp; Berliner g>j, ich>ick). Oder wenn es um die Anzahl verschluckter Silben oder Ersatzwörter (das > datt) geht oder um Grammatikfehler (mir/mich, "tät ich doch nicht tun"), so kann man meines Erachtens schon mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass z.B. das zeitgenössische Hamburgisch oder Hannoveranisch sehr viel näher an der Standardsprache liegen als schwäbische, sächsische oder bayrische Akzente, selbst wenn diese Sprecher versuchen, hochsprachlich zu sprechen, also nicht absichtlich Dialekt.
> 
> Auch Norddeutsche haben eine gewisse Sprachfärbung, aber die allerwenigsten sprechen deutlichen Akzent oder Dialekt (Plattdeutsch, Missingsch). Die Summe aller Abweichungen ist drastisch geringer. Hamburger und Hannoveraner sprechen relativ nah an der Hochsprache, man kann Aussprachefehler finden, aber man muss sie suchen.


Es ist schon mehr als nur ein wenig frech, die eigenen Regionalismen einfach wegzudefinieren. Tatsache ist, dass die die regionale Färbung der durchschnittlichen Aussprache auf der Straße in Hamburg nicht geringer ist als in Berlin oder München. Die Verstandardisierung in den großstädtischen Akzenten ist so ziemlich überall gleich. Was richtig ist, ist dass in norddeutschen Großstädten das Register der "korrekten" Regionalsprache praktisch ganz fehlt, da die Umstellung der Geschäftssprache von Nieder- auf Hochdeutsch schon ein paar Jahrhunderte früher geschah als die Vereinheitlichung der Geschäftssprachen innerhalb des hochdeutschen Sprachgebietes (d.h. südlich der Benrather Linie). Aber dieses Register spielt ja in großstädtischen Akzentgemischen ohnehin kaum noch eine Rolle. Man findet auch in München kaum noch jemanden, der richtiges Bairisch oder in Stuttgardt, der richtiges Schwäbisch redet.



Kajjo said:


> So gut wie kein Hamburger "stolpert noch über den spitzen Stein". Das ist schlichtweg eine unqualifizierte und unhaltbare Behauptung. So etwas nützt keiner konstruktiven Diskussion.


Aus ich jung was, war das noch ganz anders. Der Verlust regionaler Eigenheiten ist in allen Großstädten in etwa ähnlich. Mythen über Hamburger Sprechweise so barsch zurückzuweisen und gleichzeitig ähnliche gelagerte Mythen über andere Städte zu zelebrieren trägt auch nicht gerade dazu bei, Deine Argumentation plausibler erscheinen zu lassen. Dass ein Hamburger _Hambua*ch*_ sagt ist mindestens so häufig, als dass ein Berliner _*j*anz_ sagt.

________________________________________

Was jetzt die eigentliche Frage angeht, von den fünf Aussprachen des Wortes (Adjektiv, Substantiv und Eigenname) in Forvo sind vier mit einem mehr oder weniger nasalierten [ɔ]. Das von dir präferierte [aŋ] kommt nur einmal vor und dann noch mit einem Down-Vote. Statistisch repräsentativ ist dass natürlich nicht, zeigt aber doch ganz eindeutig, wo die Reise hingeht. Die von mir beschriebene Aussprache hat eine sehr viel höheres Potenzial als Standardaussprache konsenzfähig zu sein als die von Dir bevorzugte, die außerhalb Norddeutschlands entweder als Regionalismus, als veraltet oder als ungebildet wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Tatsache ist, dass die die regionale Färbung der durchschnittlichen Aussprache auf der Straße in Hamburg nicht geringer ist als in Berlin oder München.


Dem widerspricht meine Lebenserfahrung aber ganz drastisch und ich reise eigentlich sehr gerne... Die korrekte Aussprache von d/t, b/p, g/k sowie ch, sp, st, s ist in Norddeutschland weit überwiegend der Fall, in vielen anderen Akzenten kaum gegeben. Wenn man die Phoneme aller Wörter auf einer Abstandsskala zur Standardsprache addieren würde, so liegen die Akzente von Sächsisch oder Bayrisch wesentlich weiter entfernt als ausgerechnet in Hamburg. Stimmst du dem wirklich nicht zu? Kann doch gar nicht angehen. Ist doch nun wirklich augenscheinlich. In Sachsen habe ich so gut wie noch nie einen Einheimischen getroffen, der die genannten Konsonanten und damit also die überwältigende Mehrheit des Grundwortschatzes, auch nur ansatzweise korrekt ausspricht. Ganz zu schweigen von den Vokalen, die oftmals deutlich verschoben sind.



> Mythen über Hamburger Sprechweise so barsch zurückzuweisen


Sorry, manchmal muss man sich deutlich ausdrücken, wenn etwas offensichtlich Unfug ist. Dass Hamburger überwiegend noch "über den spitzen Stein stolpern", ist so ein Beispiel. Mit so einem Quatsch sollte der ansonsten hochgeschätzte Kollege nicht seine Argumentation untermauern. Ich behaupte ausdrücklich nicht, dass Hamburg 100% Standardsprache spricht. Das wäre natürlich ebenso Unfug. Aber der Abstand zur Standardsprache ist signifikant geringer als bei anderen Akzenten. Widersprichst du dem denn wirklich ernsthaft? 



> gleichzeitig ähnliche gelagerte Mythen über andere Städte zu zelebrieren


Wo habe ich das getan? Ich zelebriere hier weder Mythen noch Fakten. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Rechtschreibung immer exakt diskutiert werden kann, aber bei Aussprache die Emotionen so hochkochen. Es gibt klare standardsprachliche Definitionen im Ausspracheduden und daran kann man sich doch wohl halten.



> Dass ein Hamburger _Hambua*ch*_ sagt ist mindestens so häufig, als dass ein Berliner _*j*anz_ sagt.


Auch das ist sachlich nicht wirklich richtig, denn Wörter mit g>j gibt es im Berlinerischen bedeutend häufiger als die eher seltenen Beispiele g>ch im Norddeutschen, die ausnahmsweise nicht dem Standard entsprechen (ewig, König mit [-ch]). Aber du hast recht, hier gibt es eine Färbung, die nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Berlinerische mit noch drastischeren Abweichungen (mir/mich, ick) auffällt.

Orange: Forvo hat uns alle doch schon oft enttäuscht oder amüsiert. Wieso weg vom Duden? Ist der zu klar in diesem Falle?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wieso weg vom Duden?


Weil der Duden-Meinung nur eine unter vielen ist. Zur Feststellung, was als Standard konsenzfähig ist, ist die Duden-Meinung sicherlich von Gewicht. Aber es ist nur eine Meinung.


Kajjo said:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Berlinerische mit noch drastischeren Abweichungen (mir/mich, ick) auffällt.


Das sind genau die "Mythen" von denen ich sprach. Das die Berliner dauernd_ ick liebe dir_ sagen ist ein genauso dusseliges Klischee wie behaupten, die Hamburger würden den ganzen Tag über den _ßpitzen ßtein ßtolpern_.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Meiner Berliner Erfahrung sagt zwar anderes, aber ich nehme das mal so hin. Vielleicht hat sich da ja was gebessert und ich derzeit kein repräsentatives Bild. Wäre ja schön.

Was sagst du denn nun zu dieser These: Der Abstand zwischen Akzenten und Standardlautung ist bei verschiedenen Akzenten deutlich unterschiedlich. Beispielsweise bei Hamburg-Standard geringer als bei Sächsisch-Standard.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Was sagst du denn nun zu dieser These: Der Abstand zwischen Akzenten und Standardlautung ist bei verschiedenen Akzenten deutlich unterschiedlich. Beispielsweise bei Hamburg-Standard geringer als bei Sächsisch-Standard.


Dann würde ich behaupten Du nimmst entweder die eigenen Regionalismen aufgrund der Vertrautheit nicht mehr wahr (was nicht unüblich ist. Als ich noch in Deutschland wohnte behaupteten die Frankfurter, ich höre mich wie ein Hamburger an und die Hamburger, ich höre mich wie ein Frankfurter an) oder Du hast ein verzerrtes Bild von der Sprachwirklichkeit in anderen Großstädten. Vielleicht auch eine Mischung aus beiden. Natürlich musst Du gleich mit gleich vergleichen. Dialektaler Einfluss ist in Oberaudorf in Oberbayern sicher höher als in Hamburg aber andererseits auf der Hallig Hoge sicher höher als in München.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Aus Westfalen melde ich: [vaˈnɪlə] [oˈraŋʒə] [oˈraŋʃ]


Kajjo said:


> Seltsam, dass der Duden so etwas wie "ein orange Kleid" überhaupt vorschlägt. Klingt völlig schief für mich.


Es dürfte sich um einen Fehler handeln, kommt auch bei duden.de manchmal vor; ein weiteres Beispiel, das mir mal aufgefallen ist: bei „erschrecken (*schwaches* Verb)“ steht ein Beispiel mit dem richtigen Partizip II: „die Tauben flogen erschreckt auf“. Unten in der Konjugationstabelle steht als Partizip II aber „erschrocken“, was hier natürlich nicht passt. (Oder verwechsle ich da was?)
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/erschrecken_einschuechtern_bedrohen


----------



## DerFrosch

Das Wörterbuch der Brüder Grimm hat zur Aussprache von _Orange _(die Frucht) auch was zu sagen:

_ORANGE, f. (sprich *orangsche*)_


----------



## berndf

Dass 1889, das Jahr der Lieferung des Bandes mit dem Buchstaben "O", dies die allgemeine Aussprache war ist unbestritten. In Teilen des Deutschen Sprachraums hat sich die Aussprache seither an die geänderte Aussprache im Französischen angepasst.


----------

